# In love with the ordinary



## Alxmrphi

Hey All,

I was just wondering if anyone can help me with a translation someone has asked me for and I don't speak Latin, well, at all. Help is appriciated.

The English is "In love with the ordinary" and the context is, with normal things, I think "In love with the normal things" might be easier, because that still translates back into English easily as "the ordinary", like, the simple things in life, not necessarily "people".

I hope I have explained this well.

- Thanks.


----------



## judkinsc

_Amans cotidiana_ - "Loving the day-to-day things."

_ Amo cotidiana_ - "I love the day-to-day things."

_ In amore _[_cum_]_ cotidianis_ - "In love with the day-to-day things."  You don't need the _cum_ here, but that's the preposition for "with."
_
Amem cotidiana_ - "Let me love the day-to-day things./ That I might love the day-to-day things."

_In Amore Cotidianis_ looks best.

Have fun.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Which one do you suggest is the closest and most correct translation of "In love with the ordinary" ?

Thank you!!!


----------



## judkinsc

_In Amore Cotidianis.

_Welcome.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Woops! I totally missed that you already suggested it as the best.
Blind today Thanks.


----------



## judkinsc

Oh, I edited it; probably while you were reading it the first time.


----------



## Outsider

You'd already asked about this, Alex.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yes, I know, but I had a sneaky feeling it'd be different by itself, and the answer I got here isn't anywhere to be seen in the other thread, so I think it's ok to ask other seperate things sometimes, in a language that changes on words around it, as I think Latin is.


----------

